# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  pregnant guppy

## wj tan

hi all, 

my guppy is pregnant but i dont knwo what to do.

i tried to confine it so that when it gives birth the other guppies wont eat the fry but after seperating it, i became lifeless and mops around at the bottom. and advice on what to do??? thanks =)))

----------


## Interestor

well, if possible, place some plants for the new born to hide.

it could due to stree due to chnage of environment.


CHeers..

----------

